# UK or US - English TV Channel Providers in Germany?



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone know if theres a TV Provider here in Germany (Nuremberg), where it includes English TV Channels? Or they have an addon pack for English channels?

Would consider US channels too. I need some TV ;-)

Thanks
Gareth


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not really. Some only offer BBC World and News. If you want normal TV BBC1, ITV, etc then it might be better to get a VPN (network in UK or US to avoid IP addressing issues) and stream something over your internet device, etc. 
Not sure of the legality of it all though.


----------



## gaz_0001 (May 27, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Not really. Some only offer BBC World and News. If you want normal TV BBC1, ITV, etc then it might be better to get a VPN (network in UK or US to avoid IP addressing issues) and stream something over your internet device, etc.
> Not sure of the legality of it all though.


Yes, i already have a VPN. But when i was in Switzerland i had UK TV over normal Cable TV, and it was quite nice. You know, not to have to switch the PC on when i wanted to watch TV.


----------

